# Membership Level



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

Is it an automatic process to progress to the next membership level or have I managed to bust it? 



> *BRONZE*
> 
> *
> *Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.
> ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Novo78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it an automatic process to progress to the next membership level or have I managed to bust it?


huh...I'll go take a look


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sorted


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Katy said:


> Sorted


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Katy

Could you have a look at my account too when you have a spare min please.

Reached Bronze level requirements but not upgraded (not sure if its automatic or not)

Thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

justinm74 said:


> Hi Katy
> 
> Could you have a look at my account too when you have a spare min please.
> 
> ...


Your account is sorted now. I've just found out that this is actually Lorian's fault. He's been playing with technical things for the newsletter and one of consequences was some accounts not upgrading. He will be fixing this soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Your account is sorted now. I've just found out that this is actually Lorian's fault. He's been playing with technical things for the newsletter and one of consequences was some accounts not upgrading. He will be fixing this soon.


That's it, blame the gaffa..... I would :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's it, blame the gaffa..... I would :whistling:


Ha ha...most technical issues are his domain...so it's usually his fault


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well i am not going to argue with who take the blame, might get downgraded 

Thanks for sorting it so quickly :thumb:


----------



## Loz_w4 (May 13, 2012)

Could someone please possibly upgrade me to bronze status. It would be very much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Would this be a good place to ask what the green markers are beneath our membership levels are? Probably look like a massive tool asking but it's driving me mad :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

alex the bear said:


> Would this be a good place to ask what the green markers are beneath our membership levels are? Probably look like a massive tool asking but it's driving me mad :laugh:


That's a guide to your rep points.

Look at the bottom of every post, you'll see "Blog this post" then a star sign thing. If you click on that, highlight "I approve" and press "add to reputation", you add rep points to the person who posted.

Generally, the more rep points someone has, the less of a cvnt they are. If someone's bar is red, the chances are they're a cvnt (you can take points away as well as add). To do this you highlight "I disapprove". This is also referred to as "negging" someone.

It's kind of a badge of honour. And the more rep points you have, the more you can impact others' reps.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

alex the bear said:


> Would this be a good place to ask what the green markers are beneath our membership levels are? Probably look like a massive tool asking but it's driving me mad :laugh:


You have a nice set of green now


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> Your account is sorted now. I've just found out that this is actually Lorian's fault. He's been playing with technical things for the newsletter and one of consequences was some accounts not upgrading. He will be fixing this soon.


Nice1 so the newsletter is going ahead, hope its as good as the one MT email out. Don't go on their site much anymore but do enjoy reading stuff in their newsletter like this month on bench pressing off the floor.

Looking forward to it , ready anytime soon Katy


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

resten said:


> That's a guide to your rep points.
> 
> Look at the bottom of every post, you'll see "Blog this post" then a star sign thing. If you click on that, highlight "I approve" and press "add to reputation", you add rep points to the person who posted.
> 
> ...


Ideal, thanks for clearing that up. So basically talk sense and get green, talk sh1t and get lost lol looks like it'll be a while before I get any greens, I'm just a loud mouth lout that likes to push weights


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

alex the bear said:


> Ideal, thanks for clearing that up. So basically talk sense and get green, talk sh1t and get lost lol looks like it'll be a while before I get any greens, I'm just a loud mouth lout that likes to push weights


You got it


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You have a nice set of green now


Thanks Paul or Abbi  Does that mean I'm not a cvnt anymore? 

How many pornos you managed to download the bud lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

alex the bear said:


> Thanks Paul or Abbi  Does that mean I'm not a cvnt anymore?
> 
> How many pornos you managed to download the bud lmao


You wasn't a cvnt to me mate! You spent a lot of time teaching me how not to be a thick fook lol.

Haven't downloaded any porno's lol, just that G I Joe you said about. Lappy was making some crazy squeaking noises when I tried to download fast 6 so I stopped. Hoping to have a new laptop by next week so will be on it then!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

alex the bear said:


> Thanks Paul or Abbi  Does that mean I'm not a cvnt anymore?
> 
> How many pornos you managed to download the bud lmao


Pornos, hell have you seen this guys missus!

No need for porn there lol.


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Pornos, hell have you seen this guys missus!
> 
> No need for porn there lol.


I thought that was Paul in their picture mg:

and there's always the need for porn, even if it's making it :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Nice1 so the newsletter is going ahead, hope its as good as the one MT email out. Don't go on their site much anymore but do enjoy reading stuff in their newsletter like this month on bench pressing off the floor.
> 
> Looking forward to it , ready anytime soon Katy


It is very much on our agenda....we're very close. A few things have just gotten in the way the past few months but it's almost there


----------

